# 4 oz jars



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Rec'd 7 doz 4 oz quilted jars. I've never done anything w/this size before. What do you use this size jar for? Thanks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

In the past I have made tiny jars of jelly to give as gifts to singles and seniors.
Everyone agrees that they are very cute.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I want some of those to use for chopped green chile peppers. Like the little cans you buy at the store for $1 or more a can. My daughter and I use those a lot for cooking and that's the amount we usually use in a casserole. I was also thinking about trying to grow a few pimento peppers and those would be canned in small jars, too.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I use for blueberries, jelly and apple butter, although I think I only have about 3 dozen. 

Dawn


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

They would work well for dried herbs and making gift jam/jelly.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

They are fantastic for basil pesto and sun dried tomato pesto. I fill them up, seal with olive oil covering the pesto, use a plastic lid (you don't have to) and freeze till the week of Christmas. Then I cover the plastic lid with a cute piece of fabric and a ribbon.

Also used for my organic homegrown herbs as additional presents.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Mushrooms, butter, clams, caramelized onions, bacon jam


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I use them to vacuum seal my dried herbs and spices and for jellies.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I mostly use them to make mother cultures for my cheesemaking but this year I'm going to also can up some prune baby food in them. (It doesn't freeze well)


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

with all the above I also like to have a couple ready when ever I do a batch of jam so that last little bit can be saved and used for a gift or tasting


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Since I work outside of the home, I love grab and go lunch items, so I use these as single servings for chicken, beef, ham etc


----------



## Pennsyltucky (Oct 8, 2009)

They're fantastic for canning pizza sauce.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

StaceyS said:


> Since I work outside of the home, I love grab and go lunch items, so I use these as single servings for chicken, beef, ham etc


I like that idea.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Tomato paste would be great in that size.


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

They are the right size for me to use when I make my herbal salves to give as gifts.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Canning butter, I found when you clarify the butter for canning and once you open up the jar it seems to go rancid faster then fresh butter. So small jars that you can use up in a short span of time seems to work better.


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

Green Chiles,jalapeÃ±os, garlic , herbs for me. Those little ones cost as much as the big ones. I snag them when ever they show up at garage sales or thrift stores.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Tomato paste, taco sauce, roasted red pepper spread, tomatillo salsa (I don't eat it as salsa, but in the winter I open, drain and mix with an avacado for quick guacamole).


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

SueBee said:


> They are the right size for me to use when I make my herbal salves to give as gifts.


I would love to know more about herbal salves!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

That's the size for my standard Christmas gift to everyone. I used to use 8 oz. jars but I'm now up to 75 gifts so I now use the 4 oz. jars so each batch does double the amount!!


----------



## Bluehare (Mar 16, 2008)

small batch jelly, honey, marmalade, relish, pickles, syrup ( maple of prickly pear) Nice gift size


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

mushrooms, salsa, horseradish, some jams and jellies.


----------

